# Children Custody /Family Lawyers in UAE



## vdeshwal (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,

Can some one advise me some real good Lawyers in UAE who handle International Children Custody cases or deals with Family Laws. Pls. advise any good Firm or Lawyer who deals with these issues. I am a non-muslim by origin.

Cheers !

VD


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

vdeshwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can some one advise me some real good Lawyers in UAE who handle International Children Custody cases or deals with Family Laws. Pls. advise any good Firm or Lawyer who deals with these issues. I am a non-muslim by origin.
> 
> ...


Go to international firms, they are all present in UAE, the easiest is probably to google legal companies in UAE and call them one by one


----------



## vdeshwal (Feb 25, 2010)

*HI*



Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Go to international firms, they are all present in UAE, the easiest is probably to google legal companies in UAE and call them one by one


Hi, Thxs, for replying. I treid a google search and got couple of Counsels but not really heard of and moreover to judge over the phone regarding their expertise may be bit difficult. I am not sure but can you please advise of some international legal companies of repute who are present in Dubai.I shall be thankful.

Thanks !
VD


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Musthafa & Almana Associates 
Suite No.0504 , Grosnover House Commercial Tower, Sheikh Zayed Road , Dubai, Dubai, UAE - 122704 
Phone No. 00971 4 3298411, 00971 50 6295896 Fax No. 0097143298422 
Email Id: [email protected] Website: Musthafa & Almana 

Trench & Associates
Dubai, United Arab Emirates
Full-Service Corporate and Intellectual Property Law Firm
Call +971 4 3553146 Website
Trench & Associates is a legal consultancy founded by Cynthia Trench. She obtained her Licence from the Rulers Office of the Government of Dubai as the first female expatriate licensed Legal Consultant.
Trench & Associates places its faith in the future potential of the Gulf, united in...

I will try to search more when I have time


----------



## vdeshwal (Feb 25, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Musthafa & Almana Associates
> Suite No.0504 , Grosnover House Commercial Tower, Sheikh Zayed Road , Dubai, Dubai, UAE - 122704
> Phone No. 00971 4 3298411, 00971 50 6295896 Fax No. 0097143298422
> Email Id: [email protected] Website: Musthafa & Almana
> ...


Hi..Thank you so much. It is actually a great help.I wud really appreciate if you can let me know few other names who you know are well reputed in UAE. My only criteria is to have the best advice irrespective of charges. Regards VD


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

vdeshwal said:


> Hi..Thank you so much. It is actually a great help.I wud really appreciate if you can let me know few other names who you know are well reputed in UAE. My only criteria is to have the best advice irrespective of charges. Regards VD


I don't know what happended to you, but maybe you could talk to the court first to see their point of view, especially if it's the case that you have a child from a local man, or child was born here.... I am not trying to guess your case, but think it over how you can help yourself.


----------

